# The Lesson Of The Kaleidoscope



## Rexquisite (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember, as a kid, looking through a kaleidoscope. I noticed how each time I turned the wheel the colors and patterns of the kaleidoscope changed and it was never the same again. It occurred to me how much a kaleidoscope resembles life itself. In life, we are in a constant state of change. Life is made up of experiences and each one is like the turning of a kaleidoscope wheel. With each turn (each new experience), you change a little. Each day in the journey takes you further and further away from the person you once were. And you are never the same again. You grow and you change, though you don’t always change the way you want. Just like a kaleidoscope, you never get the same exact pattern twice, no matter how many times you turn the wheel, and you don’t always get the pattern you want, but each pattern is unique and beautiful in its own way. 

It’s not that one pattern is better than another, it’s that each pattern is a step in your evolution, and each step is necessary before you can proceed to the next step in life. You may not know your destination, that’s okay, what’s important is to know that where you are right now is exactly where you’re supposed to be. You are there for a reason. To understand and appreciate this truth is to be in synch with the journey, in harmony with the turning of the wheel.

I often feel like I belong somewhere else, or that I should be doing something else. This is a kind of restlessness that comes, I think, from knowing how short life is and wanting to make every moment count. But I am where I am for a reason. In fact, I am exactly where I should be. The universe would not have it any other way. We are all a part of the universe and the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, because it is God’s hand turning the kaleidoscope wheel. Thinking this way comforts me, and brings me peace.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 25, 2010)

Rexquisite said:


> I remember, as a kid, looking through a kaleidoscope. *I noticed how* _(leave this out, you would be a bit thick if it passed you by)_ each time I turned the wheel the colors and patterns of the kaleidoscope changed and it was never the same again.* It occurred to me how much* _(This also seems superfluous)_ a kaleidoscope resembles life itself. In life, we are in a constant state of change. Life is made up of experiences and each one is like the turning of a kaleidoscope wheel. With each turn *(each new experience),* _(Credit you readers with some intelligence, this is not necessary) _you change a little. Each day in the journey takes you further *and further* _(Once is enough)_ away from the person you once were.* And you are never the same again*._(You don't say? Also this should be part of the last sentence, a comma would suffice, try not to start sentences with "and")_ You grow and you change, though you don’t always change the way you want. *Just* _(This adds nothing to the sentence)_ like a kaleidoscope, you never get the *same exact *_(Same is an absolute, if it's not exact it is similar)_pattern twice, no matter how many times you turn the wheel, and you don’t always get the pattern you want, but each pattern is unique and beautiful in its own way.
> 
> It’s not that one pattern is better than another, it’s that each pattern is a step in your evolution, and each step is necessary before you can proceed to the next step in life. You may not know your destination, that’s okay, what’s important is to know that where you are *right now* _(There is no other sort of 'now', it is like same, it does not need qualifying_) is exactly where you’re supposed to be. You are there for a reason. To understand and appreciate this truth is to be in synch with the journey, in harmony with the turning of the wheel.
> 
> I often feel* like* _(As though) _I belong somewhere else, or that I should be doing something else. This is a kind of restlessness that comes, I think, from knowing how short life is and wanting to make every moment count. But I am where I am for a reason. In fact, I am exactly where I should be. The universe would not have it any other way. We are all a part of the universe and the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, because it is God’s hand turning the kaleidoscope wheel. Thinking this way comforts me, and brings me peace.



It reads a bit like a sermon, preachers are fond of the 'life is like...' metaphore, do you remember the "Beyond the fringe" sketch "Life is like a tin of sardines, there is always a juicy bit in the corner you can't get to, is there a juicy bit in the corner of your life?". It is also difficult to do without repeating yourself because the basic idea is so simple, still, simple ideas can sometimes be the best.
 You over use the word 'each' in places


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2010)

Rexquisite said:


> the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, because it is God’s hand turning the kaleidoscope wheel.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 25, 2010)

I really don't see the point of a post like that Ox. In the Lounge or debate maybe where people are looking for a bit of light entertainment, but here the original poster was looking for serious comment, not on his beliefs and opinions, but on his writing. 
 The poster may be a good sport who smiles and passes over your comment, but if I held those sort of views I would probably find it gratuitously offensive, especially when you make no attempt to comment on the writing


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> the original poster was looking for serious comment, not on his beliefs and opinions, but on his writing.


 
Sorry, I must have missed the bit where comment was sought.

It seems to me it is no more than another attempt by a god-botherer to impose their views on the unsuspecting heathen masses. 

And my opinion is equally as good as yours.

Have a nice night.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 25, 2010)

He didn't explicitly say he wanted crit. it sort of comes with the territory, it's a writing forum. I am not sure that my opinion of 'God botherers' is much different from yours. Anyway my experience of such people is that sarky comments they can deal with, reasoned commentary on their writing really gets their goat, they start claiming divine inspiration and such and make themselves look foolish.
 Anyway, reading between the lines I would have him down more as a new age, wishy washy mystic than an evangelical proselytising God botherer.
 Also I had thought that that massive signature was part of the post, which seemed OTT, it looks much less in your face without it.


----------



## Rexquisite (Jan 25, 2010)

Olly, you took the time to make some good editing suggestions which tells me this much about you: you love the English language and want to see it written well. That earns my utmost respect and appreciation. Thank you.
As for the non-constructive, vehement comments posted by the other "critic", I can only surmise that I must have touched a nerve. That's better than nothing, I suppose. 
"The only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about.” - Oscar Wilde


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2010)

Non-constructive? Phooey.

I consider it _most constructive_ to point out that if I want a sermon I’ll go to church._ I_ don’t spend time ramming _my_ belief, that the existence of a god is doubtful, down others’ throats, and expect others to do me a similar courtesy, by keeping their beliefs to themselves.


----------



## Baron (Jan 25, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Non-constructive? Phooey.
> 
> I consider it _most constructive_ to point out that if I want a sermon I’ll go to church._ I_ don’t spend time ramming _my_ belief, that the existence of a god is doubtful, down others’ throats, and expect others to do me a similar courtesy, by keeping their beliefs to themselves.


Should be Ass, not Ox.  Of course, you were forced at gunpoint to read the thread.

As for the actual piece, it's a pity that the image, which is a little cliché anyway, is spoiled by that syrupy Desiderata type message.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2010)

Baron said:


> Should be Ass, not Ox. Of course, you were forced at gunpoint to read the thread.


 
But don’t you see? This is how they operate. Just like those pairs of clean-looking, sensible shoes-wearing women, who approach smilingly up the garden path, making you think all your Xmases have come at once, with the prospect of a threesome looming, and then, after they’ve lulled you into a false sense of security with their admiring of the gladioli, they suddenly whip out The Watchtower and start beating you over the head with it.

So it was here. Here was me, all innocently ploughing (plowing) through three hundred (and) thirty four words of glop, and expecting at any minute to find a twist in the tail, such as “We are all a part of the universe and the universe is unfolding exactly as it should because, being only two steps up from monkeys, we’re not smart enough to do anything about it,” but finding instead, a mere fifteen words from The End, that Someone Else was to blame.

Gunpoint didn’t come into it. I was fooled.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 26, 2010)

Simple colonials, easily fooled, Baron. 
 Ox we have rules against erotica and fan fiction, we are a family forum and don't want plagiarism issues, but not against religion, some of us are believers and we atheists can put proselytisers on ignore if we wish and they can't 'doorstep' you. Personally I quite enjoy the occasional argument, it's fun watching them get heated and boil over whilst remaining reasonable, but the arguments do get a bit sameish.


----------



## BoredMormon (Jan 26, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> > Originally Posted by *Rexquisite*
> >
> >
> > _the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, because it is God’s hand turning the kaleidoscope wheel. _
> ...


 
Ox has acidentally stumbled on a flaw in the metaphor. In the begining of the piece talks about how the person turning the kaleidoscope has no control over the patterns, or ability to return to a previous pattern. That hardly comes across as a 'comforting god'.


----------



## Rexquisite (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree, Olly - monotony in argument cannot be a good thing. However, some people can't help themselves. For example, Ox will keep singing the same predictable song no matter what you or anyone else says. He just can't help it. I honestly believe that. Prove me wrong, Ox. 

Baron, what you say doesn't make any sense. How can one spoil a cliché? It's like saying the milk in the yogurt went bad. If it's a cliché then it's already a spoiled piece. I'm a little disappointed, Baron. Redundancy does not become you. 

BoredMormon, the flaw in metaphor you pointed out was a good catch. It means to me that I need to change the earlier line from "..._no matter how many times you turn the wheel_, and you don’t always get the pattern you want" to "..._no matter how many times the wheel turns_ and you don't always get the pattern you want..." By putting it this way, the wheel is taken out of your hands and placed in the hands of an unknown entity that I reveal later. In so doing I justify the conclusion - just because you don't have complete control over the changing patterns doesn't mean God doesn't. In fact, the changes are unpredictable only to us; to God they are as predictable as the next response from Ox.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Baron (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll simplify my response, as you had trouble understanding the first time.  The idea is unoriginal and far too syrupy.


----------



## zara678 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll simplify my response, as you had trouble understanding the first time.  The idea is unoriginal and far too syrupy.


----------



## zara678 (Jan 27, 2011)

i agree with *Baron comments
* *
* 
*
*


----------

